# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Anti depressiva

## Bambi

heb Redomex voorschrift gekregen (25mg) voor het behandelen van artrose-pijn na een infiltratie in illiosacraal gewricht zonder resultaat. Heb hier twijfels over, temeer daar ik reeds Bromazepam neem om te kunnen slapen. Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Bambi,

Op de site vond ik de volgende ervaringen:

Ik dacht dan dat je in radboud je op goed nieuws mocht verwachten ,maar daar zijn ze ook ijskoud voor de patienten ,met 24 u pijn ,ik neem ook gabapentine ,het brengt niet op ,ook nog oxy contin 5 mg ,redomex ,lyrica kan ik niet tegen ,ik ben ook beetje moedeloos aan het worden  :Embarrassment:  (http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=redomex)

Ik slik nu sinds een kleine week één x daags voor het slapen gaan een Redomex Diffucapsule 50 mg om de beknelde zenuw te ontspannen en daardoor hopelijk beter te kunnen doorslapen...ik ervaar echter een soort van 'afgevlakt' gevoel nu en daar ben ik helemaal niet blij mee ; kan dit door de Redomex komen??
Er staat niets van in de bijsluiter...
Ik merk wél dat ik langer doorslaap en dus minder wakker word van de pijn, maar het inslapen is nog steeds een ramp!!
Wie heeft ervaring met Redomex en wil zijn ervaringen delen? (http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=redomex)

ik heb eerst 14 dagen in st nicklaas in het zieken huis gelegen , daar gaven ze me van medicijen redomex daar ik daar totaal geen baat bijhad hebben ze overgeschakeld naar lyrica 75 ml + revalidatie en wat voor 1 ik moest dagelijk op men voeten lopen en kon het amper uithouden van de zeer , ook deden ze daar ergo therapie ( das voor de handen ) bij gevolg ben ik naar huis gestuurd met de vermelding dat ik een zenuw onsteking had in men rug en da ze voor de rest niks vonden :s (http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=redomex)

Ook bij mij is small fiber neuropathie vastgesteld. Ik heb al redomex, Lyrica, en neurotin (gapentine) genomen
Maar niks helpt. Ik ben dan ook uitbehandeld in U.Z.Leuven een van onze bekendste ziekenhuizen in Belgie.
Nu is het verder zoeken naar pijnstillende medicatie en andere hulpmiddelen zoals TENS
Ook ga ik contact nemen met het centrum in Soest, maar ik moet eerst toestemming krijgen van het ziekenfonds hie in Belgie. (http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=redomex)

Ik neem ook gabapentine ,oxy contin ,redomex ,en slaappil lorametazepam.
Bij mij hebben ze een knieprothese gestoken ,bijna 7 jaar geleden ,daarbij hebben ze zenuw geraakt ,en heb ik van die gezellige harde neuropatische zenuwpijnen in mijn voet .
Ik word daar echt nog zot van 24 op 24 u pijn ,ik ben nu ook wat radeloos hoor ,weet iemand of pleisters zouden helpen om rechtsteeks op de voet te kleven ,de dokter had het erover hopelijk iets minder pijn dan.
Ik heb al alle ziekenhuizen afgelopen ,zou er nu eens niets gevonden kunnen worden waarvan de pijn iets dragelijker word .
En de medemensen geloven het blijkbaar toch niet ,ik wens het echt niemand toe ,die zenuwpijnen . (http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...redomex&page=2) 

Misschien dat je de leden die redomex gebruiken of gebruikten een privé- bericht kan sturen met vragen die je hebt?
Slaap je wel goed met Bromazepam?
Heb je andere medicatie gehad voor het behandelen van pijn?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

